# Confused.com



## CathyB (Mar 24, 2018)

hi everyone, I was diagnosed 10 days ago by a phone call at 2.30 in the morning after my blood test, to be told the on call doctor had been trying to get hold of me all night and was about to send paramedics to my house in case I was in a diabetic coma as my blood sugar was 22.....needless to say I was a little stunned.  Next day I was put on metformin 500 with my evening meal, now up to 1000 with a target of titration to another 1000 with breakfast.  I am taking my blood glucose pre breakfast and before bed, the best I have had in the morning is 14.6.
Needless to say my diet has changed completely, I’m reading every label before I buy and my daughter has been and cleared my cupboards and fridge of everything I shouldn’t have, I’m also doing my best to walk on a daily basis but finding this a challenge as I also have heart disease.
I am hoping that if I can get down to single numbers I might feel better, have felt ‘rough’ for so long now it’s become normal.
Been reading posts for the last few days, learned so much more than my doctor told me!!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi @CathyB and welcome to the forum 
Wow what a shocking way to be told! If you have any questions please do feel free to ask and we will all do our best to help
Morning readings are often the last to come down, if you don't mind me asking, what are your levels like before bed?
What ARE you eating? Are you drinking plenty fluids?
Does your GP prescribe you with your strips or are you self funding? I don't mean to sound nosey but if you are being prescribed them have you thought about testing the foods you are consuming and seeing what effect they are having? Sorry if you are already doing this!
Sorry also for bombarding you with questions! xx


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 24, 2018)

CathyB said:


> hi everyone, I was diagnosed 10 days ago by a phone call at 2.30 in the morning after my blood test, to be told the on call doctor had been trying to get hold of me all night and was about to send paramedics to my house in case I was in a diabetic coma as my blood sugar was 22.....needless to say I was a little stunned.  Next day I was put on metformin 500 with my evening meal, now up to 1000 with a target of titration to another 1000 with breakfast.  I am taking my blood glucose pre breakfast and before bed, the best I have had in the morning is 14.6.
> Needless to say my diet has changed completely, I’m reading every label before I buy and my daughter has been and cleared my cupboards and fridge of everything I shouldn’t have, I’m also doing my best to walk on a daily basis but finding this a challenge as I also have heart disease.
> I am hoping that if I can get down to single numbers I might feel better, have felt ‘rough’ for so long now it’s become normal.
> Been reading posts for the last few days, learned so much more than my doctor told me!!


My blood test (Friday ) came in at 20.7, got a phone call at 7pm (Sat) told me that in the morning (Sunday) go to the clinic to get tested again. This I did, it was 16.8 then appt with GP on Weds.
You had emergency services on standby and I had to drive to the clinic and then wait 3 days for meds? What the Hell? You must be more important than me 
Anyhoot, once on meds my blood sugars went straight down to 5-8 so give it time. This forum has answers, don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks, I don’t mind questions at all, I am keen to learn.  My bed time numbers fluctuate between 16.8 at best and 19.6, I thought the morning numbers were the most relevant?
I have cut back on carbs and sugar, so lots of fresh veg, I am eating salads, stews, curry with brown rice pork loin chops with new potatoes and veg.  Where I am struggling is finding deserts or snacks, I did buy a soya yoghurt but I would have been just as well chewing cardboard!  Shopping today took twice as long as I had a marathon label reading so make sure I checked everything.  Reading the post on what people were eating was really helpful, I am now stocked with sugar free caramel syrup for porridge and Burgen bread
I am drinking a lot of water but not as much as I was pre metformin thankfully, the burning thirst was driving me mad.  My doctor did give me a testing meter and a prescription for strips and needles, she said I was to test twice a day until I am down to single numbers.  I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse on the 3rd April so hoping to learn more then.
Brando77, sounds like you had a rough deal there so I don’t quite feel so bad about my odd call now!!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 24, 2018)

2.30 am is not normal to be told that you have a medical problem ?  on a phone, yes if you where in Hosp but I have not herd that before. You are doing the right thing reading what the carbs are on foods. Welcome CathyB


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi @CathyB and welcome to the forum. Well done on finding us so quickly, I was diagnosed in Spain and had little or no useful advice. The doctor told me that if I wanted pasta or potatoes I should eat them mid day, not in the evening! haha. Like you I have found the advice on here invaluable, so much so that I have brought my blood sugars down to the pre-diabetic range and stopped the Metformin, yeah! If I can do it, anyone can.
A couple of tips, 
Greek yogurt. Have you tried it? It is thick, creamy and delicious. You could add a few berries if you like.
Porridge. I make it with almond milk and add a dollop of extra thick cream. No need for any sweetener.
If you have any questions ask away.


----------



## Theresa Dawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree about the greek yogurt with berries (raspberries or strawberries are my faves). I only discovered this treat on this site last week and now I am addicted...is 2 individual pots of greek yogurt a day too much? I have not tested with strips for it because I seem to be testing rather a lot and my fingers are getting sore. Seem to be stuck in the range 6.5  to 9.0 in the main so nothing too drastic...on the other hand, I have been on holiday for a week and eating out most meals so I feel very thankful that it's not worse.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 25, 2018)

Theresa Dawn said:


> I agree about the greek yogurt with berries (raspberries or strawberries are my faves). I only discovered this treat on this site last week and now I am addicted...is 2 individual pots of greek yogurt a day too much? I have not tested with strips for it because I seem to be testing rather a lot and my fingers are getting sore. Seem to be stuck in the range 6.5  to 9.0 in the main so nothing too drastic...on the other hand, I have been on holiday for a week and eating out most meals so I feel very thankful that it's not worse.



Sorry for the thread drift but I know what you mean about holidays. We are going back to Spain today for a week and we will be eating out most days, I will have to use lots of willpower.
I think 2 pots of Greek yogurt is fine. Low carb deliciousness


----------



## happyanna (Mar 25, 2018)

I have just been diagnosed too. I like sugar free jelly and also bought Alpen coconut ice cream which is going to be an occassional treat but is very nice


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2018)

Two things to read about testing that are very very helpful

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=painless+pricks


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. It is very daughting when first diagnosed


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

@CathyB to save time on your shopping journeys you could always check out the supermarkets website first, if you click on the items and scroll down the nutrition information is there, I found that to be a great help on many occasions as I can sit and write a list, then your in and out the shop in no time!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

happyanna said:


> I have just been diagnosed too. I like sugar free jelly and also bought Alpen coconut ice cream which is going to be an occassional treat but is very nice


Do you mean Alpro? As, as far as I'm aware Alpen only make cereal based products? Correct me if I'm wrong though xx


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @CathyB to save time on your shopping journeys you could always check out the supermarkets website first, if you click on the items and scroll down the nutrition information is there, I found that to be a great help on many occasions as I can sit and write a list, then your in and out the shop in no time!!  xx


Wow, thanks for that idea!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

Theresa Dawn said:


> I agree about the greek yogurt with berries (raspberries or strawberries are my faves). I only discovered this treat on this site last week and now I am addicted...is 2 individual pots of greek yogurt a day too much? I have not tested with strips for it because I seem to be testing rather a lot and my fingers are getting sore. Seem to be stuck in the range 6.5  to 9.0 in the main so nothing too drastic...on the other hand, I have been on holiday for a week and eating out most meals so I feel very thankful that it's not worse.


I am sure when I was label reading that Greek yoghurt are in higher in sugar than quark?  I think I need to have another look at that one, thanks.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone, it is a little overwhelming so any advice or help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Wow, thanks for that idea!


No bother, I found it a great help! 


CathyB said:


> I am sure when I was label reading that Greek yoghurt are in higher in sugar than quark?  I think I need to have another look at that one, thanks.


Yes this is true BUT greek yoghurt has a higher fat content than quark, fat helps slow the spike that foods can cause, so therefore a full fat greek yoghurt is probably better, also its not just the sugars its the total carbs xx


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No bother, I found it a great help!
> 
> Yes this is true BUT greek yoghurt has a higher fat content than quark, fat helps slow the spike that foods can cause, so therefore a full fat greek yoghurt is probably better, also its not just the sugars its the total carbs xx


Ah...I see what you are saying, that’s next weeks shopping list tweaked then!  So much to learn, each time I think I’m taking a step forward I have to fall back!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Ah...I see what you are saying, that’s next weeks shopping list tweaked then!  So much to learn, each time I think I’m taking a step forward I have to fall back!


It may take but you will get there 
What is a typical days menu at the moment for you?
Have you taken a look at this thread? It may give you some ideas  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/ xx


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Two things to read about testing that are very very helpful
> 
> http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
> 
> http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=painless+pricks


Wow, so much to take in but more than my doctor has told me.  The test and review approach makes so much sense, I will definitely start to do that.   An I ask about the lancet as I wasn’t quite sure what the message was there, at the moment I am using a fresh lancet for each test, is that right or can I use the same lancet more than once?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

CathyB said:


> can I use the same lancet more than once?


It's personal choice really xx


----------



## CathyB (Mar 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It may take but you will get there
> What is a typical days menu at the moment for you?
> Have you taken a look at this thread? It may give you some ideas  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/ xx


That has probably been the most useful information I have seen yet, so many ideas for meals!  My typical day would be porridge for breakfast, I have now got some sugar free caramel to sweeten it with, lunch is a sandwich using burgen bread, then dinner a salad or curry, snacks are almonds or a couple of sugar free biscuits, supper I’ll have strawberries with a little quark but I will swap that now for Greek yoghurt.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 25, 2018)

CathyB said:


> That has probably been the most useful information I have seen yet, so many ideas for meals!  My typical day would be porridge for breakfast, I have now got some sugar free caramel to sweeten it with, lunch is a sandwich using burgen bread, then dinner a salad or curry, snacks are almonds or a couple of sugar free biscuits, supper I’ll have strawberries with a little quark but I will swap that now for Greek yoghurt.


It's a very useful thread, especially for those newly diagnosed/wanting to keep track of what they are eating etc, what do you use to make your porridge? water, milk? I have porridge every morning too but just made with unsweetened almond milk and throw in raspberries , be careful with the sugar free things though! Some people aren't aware of the effects the 'dreaded' polyols can cause, I apologise if you do but in case you don't they can cause the runs  sorry haha xx


----------



## scottishlass (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Cathy and welcome aboard!  Sounds as though you are making a really good start on this new journey.  Have a look at my levels, and those of other members, and you will see that it is usually possible to get the blood glucose levels down, even when they have been stratospheric on diagnosis.  If you haven't already done so, have a look at the links at the top of the Newbie section - lots of good stuff there.  And lastly: test, test and test!  Good luck, look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 26, 2018)

Porridge, being a grain sends my BG high and keeps it there for hours, so it might be wise to test your reaction to it, also just because something is low or no added sugar doesn't mean it is low carb -  it can still be full of starch, or be naturally sugary.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 26, 2018)

@CathyB, if you like a biscuit or two, try Nairn's.  They have a lower sugar range without the polyols that are just 6.2g carb per biscuit.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 26, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It's a very useful thread, especially for those newly diagnosed/wanting to keep track of what they are eating etc, what do you use to make your porridge? water, milk? I have porridge every morning too but just made with unsweetened almond milk and throw in raspberries , be careful with the sugar free things though! Some people aren't aware of the effects the 'dreaded' polyols can cause, I apologise if you do but in case you don't they can cause the runs  sorry haha xx


Oh no!  Thanks for the warning, that will make sure I keep them to a minimum  at the moment I’m making porridge with semi skimmed milk but will get some unsweetened almond milk and try it.  I am well aware how ignorant I am at the moment but I am keen to learn.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for 


Drummer said:


> Porridge, being a grain sends my BG high and keeps it there for hours, so it might be wise to test your reaction to it, also just because something is low or no added sugar doesn't mean it is low carb -  it can still be full of starch, or be naturally sugary.


the advice, this is the bit I’m struggling with at the moment, I had assumed low sugar low fat was best but it seems to be more complex than that


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 26, 2018)

We all fell for the 'fat is bad' myth. OK, avoid trans fats like the plague, but natural fats (and this includes saturated fats) are fine.  Carbs & fats are bad.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 27, 2018)

Low sugar low fat is not going to cut it - the problem is the carbohydrates - starches and sugars. 
Fats and proteins are the way to go, as they have low or really low insulin responses. Your body can use the fats as an energy source, so you do not need to eat carbohydrates, so your insulin production falls and your metabolism can get back into balance - with any luck.
I did smile at the idea of over 6 gm of carbs per biscuit - that is a whole meal's worth of carbs - I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## Alister (Mar 27, 2018)

The medical profession will tell you to use a fresh one each time. I think most people here don't (I change every day or so when it starts to hurt) & some would give the avice change it once a year weather it needs it or not ;-)


----------



## CathyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Low sugar low fat is not going to cut it - the problem is the carbohydrates - starches and sugars.
> Fats and proteins are the way to go, as they have low or really low insulin responses. Your body can use the fats as an energy source, so you do not need to eat carbohydrates, so your insulin production falls and your metabolism can get back into balance - with any luck.
> I did smile at the idea of over 6 gm of carbs per biscuit - that is a whole meal's worth of carbs - I know which I'd rather have.


Oh boy....I have SO much to learn!!  I need to get my head around the fats bit.  I am fairly confident with the sugar and carbs (although I need to learn to see the hidden carbs), but the fats awill be a challenge, as a ‘yo yo’ dieter fats have always been the enemy  joining this forum has been the best thing I have done, my doctors advice when she started me on metformin was, “your life will never be the same, you can’t eat sugar and you need to walk every day”


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 27, 2018)

CathyB said:


> (although I need to learn to see the hidden carbs),


Sorry but I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, there are no 'hidden carbs' xx


----------



## CathyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry but I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, there are no 'hidden carbs' xx


Today was a classic example, out with my daughter & we went for breakfast, I said I didn’t want any toast or hash browns, to me they were the obvious carbs, it wasn’t until I was half way through I realised that the sausages probably had more carbs than I had thought about, that’s what I mean by the ‘hidden’ carbs, those not so obvious that I need to learn to be more conscious about.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 27, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Today was a classic example, out with my daughter & we went for breakfast, I said I didn’t want any toast or hash browns, to me they were the obvious carbs, it wasn’t until I was half way through I realised that the sausages probably had more carbs than I had thought about, that’s what I mean by the ‘hidden’ carbs, those not so obvious that I need to learn to be more conscious about.


Ah right okies, I'm not confident enough to eat out so I don't have that to think of, high meat content sausages are far better and often around 2g for 2 sausages, Tesco Finest Traditional Pork Sausages being in that category, the likes or Richmond are way up at around 7g carbs a sausage!  x


----------



## CathyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Ah right okies, I'm not confident enough to eat out so I don't have that to think of, high meat content sausages are far better and often around 2g for 2 sausages, Tesco Finest Traditional Pork Sausages being in that category, the likes or Richmond are way up at around 7g carbs a sausage!  x


Thanks for that, I really want to be more aware of what I’m doing


----------

